# Choose your favorite color of the Cascade One Plus SE!



## Vaporesso (9/5/18)

Hi SA vapers,

Really thanks for your joining our Orca Solo kit and congrats to all the winners.
Here comes the Cascade One Plus SE kit with 4 colors!
Which one is your favorite?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (9/5/18)

Vaporesso said:


> Hi SA vapers,
> 
> Really thanks for your joining our Orca Solo kit and congrats to all the winners.
> Here comes the Cascade One Plus SE kit with 4 colors!
> ...


That black and red one is by far the best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/5/18)

The gold one of course!


----------



## jm10 (9/5/18)

Red 

I love that shade of red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (10/5/18)

Another Black one,which color would you like to see more?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (10/5/18)

Vaporesso said:


> Another Black one,which color would you like to see more?
> View attachment 131563



Red 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaporesso (10/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Red
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (10/5/18)

Vaporesso said:


> Another Black one,which color would you like to see more?
> View attachment 131563


 This black and red is stunning

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## jm10 (10/5/18)

Vaporesso said:


> View attachment 131565



Oh yess that colour does it for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (10/5/18)

Vaporesso said:


> Another Black one,which color would you like to see more?
> View attachment 131563


That is super hot!!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron (10/5/18)

The black and red one.


----------



## daniel craig (10/5/18)

Stosta said:


> That black and red one is by far the best!


Agreed


----------

